# WAN works,  router not

## ant1688

Hi friends, I have a  router and a cable modem, some PCs running Windows and Gentoo. All work well except one PC problem on gentoo/router:

Gentoo + cable modem: works

Windows + router + cable modem: works

Gentoo + router + cable modem: obtain IP address but ping failed.

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart: obtain IP address, but ifconfig doesn't show IP addrsss for eth0:

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d1:11:01:33  
> 
>           inet6 addr: fe80::219:d1ff:fe11:133/64 Scope:Link
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

boot form Gentoo minial CD with router + cable modem, ping failed.

Any help is appreciated.

----------

## eccerr0r

Subscribing.

 thought I had a one-off problem with my virtual machine but it looks like we're having the same problem - for some reason busybox udhcpc does not config the interface properly under some conditions - it grabs the lease but does not configure the interface *sometimes* - it works fine on my real machines but does not work on my virtual machine.

When I get a chance I'll look into this some more, or if someone knows I'd like to know too...

----------

